# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Dropping Test E 2 weeks before contest

## Revelations

Needing some input

I'm currently 3 weeks out from showtime. I've been on 500/wk of Test E for 11 weeks already (14 week cycle).
I have read that I should drop Test E 2 weeks before show to help get rid of excess water. Is that true? Or should I just run a TRT dose the rest of the way. 

My Current Cycle
14wksTest E 500/wk
12 wks T3 75/day (50/day @8 wk mark)
8 wks Masteron P @ 525/wk
8 wks Tren A @ 300/wk
3 wks Winny @ 50/day (started yesterday)

Should I drop the Test or just drop to TRT doses?
Also should I drop the T3 also?

Thanks

----------


## Livinlean

You do not need to drop the T3 completely but most would drop by the dose to 50 or even 25 for the final week to avoid coming in flat.

As far as dropping the test, thats debatable. I will and have dropped test in the past because thats what my coach tells me to do. But a lot of people will tell you if everything is going fine, why change it.

----------


## Revelations

Thanks livinlean..I thought about pinning the Monday @ 2wks that way I start PCT the Monday after the show. What do you think about running it @ TRT doses instead of cutting completely off. I heard that it should be ran longer than Tren .

----------


## Livinlean

I would either just drop it altogether or keep it at the same dose. Taking it down to TRT dose could throw things off. A lot of pros don't even care to drop the test they just keep it in the whole way thru. 

Personally, If I am dry enough I will be keeping my test the whole way thru. My coach initially wanted me to stop cyp 6 weeks out and prop 1 week out but now we have changed that to dropping cyp 2 weeks out and prop 1 week out. I am hoping I don't have to drop the cyp because I intend to run 4-6 weeks of high dose test post show as a blast to help me put on some muscle while keep off fat. 

Theres a couple guys on here with extensive contest prep knowledge, hopefully they chime in.

----------


## Livinlean

And yes, test should be run longer than tren . But when it comes to contest prep cycles, we rarely use these rules of thumb lol. Sometimes you have to sacrifice how you feel for how you look..

----------


## Revelations

Appreciate the help Livinlean

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would drop the test for number of reasons, one i drop all injectibles with my clients due to eliminating a chance of bad shot, one bad shot, infection = antibiotics = no show, or even limping from shot to close to a nerve, or water retention, keep in mind that not only estrogen, progesterone or prolactin can causes water retention, there is such thing as androgen mediated water retention = too much androgen holds water as well...if you look at natural athletes, although a lot smaller they are often drier and better conditioned, why...well i already answered that...as fot t3 i would reduce the dose to 265mcg prior to the show due to carb loading which can negatively be affected by thyroid meds...i think thats it, time for sleep for me...

----------


## Livinlean

> I would drop the test for number of reasons, one i drop all injectibles with my clients due to eliminating a chance of bad shot, one bad shot, infection = antibiotics = no show, or even limping from shot to close to a nerve, or water retention, keep in mind that not only estrogen, progesterone or prolactin can causes water retention, there is such thing as androgen mediated water retention = too much androgen holds water as well...if you look at natural athletes, although a lot smaller they are often drier and better conditioned, why...well i already answered that...as fot t3 i would reduce the dose to 265mcg prior to the show due to carb loading which can negatively be affected by thyroid meds...i think thats it, time for sleep for me...


Mike, when would you tell your clients to drop the injectables? Test 2 weeks out and tren /mast 1 week out or a couple days out? Just curious.

----------


## Revelations

Thanks Mike! I dropping the Test..last pin was Monday. 
And the same question as Livin...when to drop Tren /Mast? Because I was told to up both of them the last 2 weeks along with Winny. I was thinking of dropping the T3 Wednesday or Thursday before show.

----------


## Livinlean

btw, good luck on your show revelations!

----------


## Revelations

Appreciate it Livin.

----------

